# Suggestions for a LGD?



## AJM42 (Sep 7, 2016)

We lost our Great Dane about 3 days after we lost our last doe, so it has been about 2 and a half months. Oddly enough, he was a great LGD, we never lost a chicken and if the goats roamed too far the would let us know. Since he has been gone, I have lost probably 5 chickens (it's hard to count without manhandling the whole flock and that takes me plus my 4 kids to get the job done)

Now, we are looking to actually get a proper LGD. Do you guys have any suggestions? We currently have goats, chickens and ducks, so we are looking for something that will work well with all of them. I was leaning towards a GP, but I don't know if I want anything that big again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your Great Dane. I don't know of any small LGD, they are all pretty big.
We've only had an Anatolian & presently an Anatolian who is 1/4 Pyr so I'm kinda biased.
Just be sure they come from working stock. They don't have to be registered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss.

All LGD 's are big. They have to be in order to protect and be strong enough to fight, if they have to.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

AJM42, When you loose a good dog it is kinda hard to find a good replacement because you are always measuring the new one against the one you lost. However time helps with those feelings. You didn't say what varmint was getting your chickens but my guess is a coyote or more than likely coyotes. Coyotes like to eat small dogs also. So I would not suggest any small dogs. I have seen reports that mules make good guard animals. Donkeys (female only) also don't like coyotes and will get after them. I currently have a German shepherd that loves my goats and chickens and doesn't harm them and really hates a coyote. She is German bred and really obedient. I let her in the pen with the goats and would trust her to stay with them if needed. The chickens run loose and she doesn't bother them at all. The Germans have done a lot better job breeding their dogs for various uses than us Americans have. I could elaborate on this but will not. Llamas sometimes make good protectors. I have a neighbor that has some and swears by them. Says he use to loose goats but doesn't anymore because the llamas protect the goats. So after saying all of this, I guess it comes down to your personal preference. I will say this before I stop. Coyotes hunt in packs and will team up on a single dog. So I would think you would want the biggest toughest guard dog you can get your hands on. If you don't have coyotes or bobcats then a small dog will keep fox, ***** skunks and Opossums and such away. Good luck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

All LGDs are big dogs. They need to be for their job. 

Personally I love the Pyrs! Each breed has their pros and cons though. You'll have to study each one to figure out which will be best for your situation.


----------



## AJM42 (Sep 7, 2016)

We still haven't decided, but there seem to be a lot of breeders in our area for Pyrs and English Shepherds, so one of those breeds is probably what we will go with. Foxes are our problem pests. Zeft kept the coyotes away, but since he has been gone, they will probably start to move back in. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

English Shepherds are herding dogs NOT guardian dogs. They don't have the right instincts. 
The Anatolian Shepherds are pretty cool, as are the Ridgebacks. I have a Fila Brasileiro right now but, the best livestock guardian I ever had was a wolf hybrid.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anatolian or akbash are good ones.


----------

